# Round Bale Accumulator



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I know they make accumulators for small square and big square accumulators, and I was sitting in my thinking room the other day and got to wondering about an accumulator for round bales.

I was thinking that it could be pulled behind the baler and collect 2 (3) bales, then, when the 3rd (4th) bale was kicked out of the baler, all 3 (4) bales could be dropped at the same place.

The benefits would be that all 3-4 bales could be loaded with less travel across the field, quicker and with less compaction.

Carrying 2 (3) 6' round bales would require a minimum table length of 12' (18'). This could be tricky making turns.

There a couple of pull-behind bale wrappers on the market, so I'm thinking that pulling and length are solvable problems.

Thoughts?

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Build it and they will come! Love this idea!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You are to late,they are already being made.I've looked at them at farm shows.I don't know of anyone that has one.

http://www.rolinmfg.com/baleaccum.html


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought I had seen one as well and that's it! I remember it being fairly simple in design, like most good things......if you have nice smooth fields and good hay, not a problem. Rough fields are a pita for me and my equipment, light hay just means more mobiling over said ground. Lose/lose


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yepp, that's exactly what I had in mind. Wonder how it works on hilly ground?

There's one for sale at Tractorhouse.com for $5,500.

Ralph


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

There is one coming up on auctiontime by tractorhouse. Only thing ive heard is that it takes a higher h.p. tractor to run the extra hydraulics and to pull the extra bales around


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jtpfarm said:


> There is one coming up on auctiontime by tractorhouse. Only thing ive heard is that it takes a higher h.p. tractor to run the extra hydraulics and to pull the extra bales around


Do you have a link?I can't seem to find it.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Do you have a link?I can't seem to find it.


My bad, that was on the auction that endend wed. Pretty decent price!!! $750 http://www.auctiontime.com/OnlineAuctions/Details.aspx?OHID=7379943&lp=th


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

swmnhay, the one for sale is under "other" n the hay & forage equipment listing, once u hit that click on the manufacture "Rolin". Not sure about the auctiontime piece. Randy


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Hell, the axles are worth that at least.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IslandBreeze said:


> swmnhay, the one for sale is under "other" n the hay & forage equipment listing, once u hit that click on the manufacture "Rolin". Not sure about the auctiontime piece. Randy


Yea,I know that dealer.I've done some bussiness with him.He is about 75 miles from me.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jtpfarm said:


> My bad, that was on the auction that endend wed. Pretty decent price!!! $750 http://www.auctionti...D=7379943&lp=th


For that I would of bought it If i'd have known.


----------



## jtpfarm (Aug 19, 2011)

i would have too


swmnhay said:


> For that I would of bought it If i'd have known.


I would have too. You gotta watch auctiontime alot. There are quite a few deals on there. This summer i bought a NH664 baler with net, hyd pickup, bale command, and 9800 bales through it and looks like it was always in a shed fo $3300. Cant hardly go wrong for that!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anybody ever used one of these darlings?

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would hate to pull an extra 23 ft. Of trailer behind my baler. Guess you would have to rig something up to hook it to. Mike


----------



## BigO (Feb 16, 2013)

There is also *The Bale Buggy*. Check it out on you tube. You can still back up normally and very
handy for road travels. Cuts your gathering time in half.



















http://balebuggy.blogspot.ca/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How about THIS:
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/3545636156.html


----------



## BigO (Feb 16, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> How about THIS:
> http://harrisburg.cr...3545636156.html


I don't think it goes behind your baler. And if it did I can't imagine trying to back up..lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wasn't implying it did, but it is a round bale accumulator.
I like your buggy. Would be nice for picking up 2 bales at a time with dual bale spear


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is another brand that a guy is makeing in SE Mn drops 3 bales at a time.


----------



## BigO (Feb 16, 2013)

I seen those. Pretty hard to pick up three bales at a time. To heavy. Then you have to handle them one at a time which is time consuming again. And I find the carriage to long
and bulky. Hard to back up and not friendly for road travel..And the bale buggy is fully automatic no input from driver..Now that is a nice feature!!!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> There is another brand that a guy is makeing in SE Mn drops 3 bales at a time.


Boy! I can just see it now - three bales going down the hill at the same time!

I watched the bale buggy video and was wondering how it works on hillsides. Then they had a section where it showed the guy backing up and turning 90 degrees to dump on a hill side, but they didn't finish it. They stopped before it unloaded. Makes me wonder.

Matter of fact - why don't any manufacturers ever demonstrate their products on hilly ground? I will gladly donate the use of my hillsides for them to come out and demo their products. If they work, I will even consider buying one.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So the main intention is to pair up round bales for a dual bale spear to pick them up, thus reducing fuel consumption, ground compaction, and time?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> So the whole principal is to save time, fuel, compaction, etc.?


It's to group the bales usually.Get them to each end or middle.So you can load trailers without driving all over the field.


----------



## BigO (Feb 16, 2013)

The best benifit is to save time gathering the bales. It cuts your time in half. Instead of picking up one bale each time you pick two. Therefore you save on time, fuel and field compaction..The issue with the hillsides are that the bale would jump off the buggy or roll back onto the baler door which it doesn't as it is clearly show in the video. Its a very good design.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I like it, but, I can pick 3 bales up at a time 2 on loader and one on 3 pt. Would be nice if it could group them in 3's.
I realize everyone wants something different. If it wasn't too expensive, I'd consider one of them.


----------



## BigO (Feb 16, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Boy! I can just see it now - three bales going down the hill at the same time!
> 
> I watched the bale buggy video and was wondering how it works on hillsides. Then they had a section where it showed the guy backing up and turning 90 degrees to dump on a hill side, but they didn't finish it. They stopped before it unloaded. Makes me wonder.
> 
> ...


heres the thing
going down hill when you open the baler door the conveyor will always bring the bale uphill away from the baler which is not always the case without the buggy 
and
baling uphill and releasing a bale is no different with or without the buggy but you only have one release of two bales instead of two single releases


----------



## BigO (Feb 16, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I like it, but, I can pick 3 bales up at a time 2 on loader and one on 3 pt. Would be nice if it could group them in 3's.
> I realize everyone wants something different. If it wasn't too expensive, I'd consider one of them.


I see in your case the third bale is probably good. For someone loading on a trailer/wagon its better in groups of two. Saves your neck from looking back.


----------



## BigO (Feb 16, 2013)

http://balebuggy.blogspot.ca/


----------

